# Scotland Painting Course



## Tommie Soule

Scotland here we come!!!!

Tommie will be teaching the Golem Fundamentals Masterclass Course which has be the most popular of all our classes since we started! Even more popular than NMM!!!!!!

The reason is the Golem Fundamentals is about really knowing what miniature painting IS and HOW TO REFINE IT.
It's about cutting out the stuff that holds you back and focusing on the stuff that will make you great!

Tommie has taught hundreds of folk UK wise not to mention built a 15 strong team of some of the UK s best commission painters.

Join ussssss....... join ussssss........

http://www.golempaintingstudio.co.uk/events/scotland_fundamentals.htm


----------



## Nacho libre

Oooh anywhere near Glasgow GW?


----------

